# 189 - Organising a Health Examination



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've searched the forum but haven't been able to find a thread that answers my questions, since the 189/190 holders thread does move fast and have seen a similar question go unanswered.

Anyway, now that I have applied for my 189 visa, I've also uploaded all my documents and noticed the "Organise a Health Examination" link on that page.

It says I need to organise one.

My question is:
Do I go ahead and arrange one with Medibank Sydney now or do I have to wait for a Health Examinations List with a Health Request ID?

Is there anything else to take note of?

I just wanted to clear this up before I arranged one like I did with my 485, which was simply to get the health examination done, but I wasn't sure if things have changed since that could make the process even faster.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Probably unanswered because people don't know as the system is new. As you know previous advice was to wait for CO request due to the expiry on medicals. I wouldn't have thought this advice would change for a 189 since the advised processing time is 12 months which might end up being longer as we know that is only 'advice' from DIAC not a guarante.


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## jerome.roosan (Jul 26, 2011)

honsq90 said:


> I've searched the forum but haven't been able to find a thread that answers my questions, since the 189/190 holders thread does move fast and have seen a similar question go unanswered.
> 
> Anyway, now that I have applied for my 189 visa, I've also uploaded all my documents and noticed the "Organise a Health Examination" link on that page.
> 
> ...


I have applied 189 on 7- Sept thru' my immigration agent. When I check with him, he informed me that we can do the medicals now itself and don't need to wait for CO. But my spouse who is in India has to wait for doing the medicals until we receive Health Req ID. I am doing it next week. This is as per my knowledge. But I suggest you to enquire more before booking for an med. appointment


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

a bit old info, but still ... have a look

*********************************************************************************************
Changes to the Information Required to Complete Australian Immigration Medical Examinations
On this page:

•What is changing?
•Why is the department making this change?
•What is the department asking panel doctors and radiologists to do?
•What should happen in practice?
•What if the client raises concerns?
•Further changes


The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) has made changes to information clients are required to provide to complete their Australian immigration medical examinations.

What is changing?
Medicals should no longer be conducted unless the client is able to provide the visa subclass that they intend to apply for. This includes clients who have not yet lodged a visa application (that is, are 'front end loading').

Why is the department making this change?
This will help ensure that lawful Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) opinions are provided and that medical records can be forwarded to the right area within the department for processing.

What is the department asking panel doctors and radiologists to do?
The department is asking you to ensure that, prior to conducting an immigration visa medical examination, the client records on their medical forms (that is, Form 26 or Form 160), which visa subclass they have applied, or intend to apply for.

What should happen in practice?
Ideally, when clients call to request an appointment, it should be confirmed that they have this information. This will ensure that they are able to progress with their medical when they arrive at the clinic.

However, where a client does arrive for their appointment and is unable to provide their visa subclass number, they should be told that this information is required before their medical examination can occur. They can do one of the following:

•talk to the department and their migration agent before undertaking their medicals
•check the visa subclass list to determine their visa subclass.
See:What Visa Am I Applying For? (110KB PDF file)

What if the client raises concerns?
If a client questions these new arrangements, you may provide them with the Immigration Medicals Outside Australia flyer.
See:Immigration Medicals Outside Australia (80KB PDF file)

Further changes
A number of panel doctors have raised concerns about clients who want to complete their medicals prior to lodging their visa application (that is, clients who want to 'front end load').

The department is currently reviewing its practices in terms of health and front end loading.

Once this review is finalised, you will be provided with further information about how to handle these cases. The Immigration Medicals Outside Australia flyer will be updated for clients with additional advice about when they should complete their medicals.

If you would like to provide any comments or suggestions about 'front end loading', please email Health Strategies and Coordination Section.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

I could click the organize your health link and print forms 160 & 26 (for each applicant and with TRN#, DOB, Name in the footer of the pdfs). I went for medicals today and got it complete for me and wife. My agent did advise me to go ahead and complete the same.


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I could click the organize your health link and print forms 160 & 26 (for each applicant and with TRN#, DOB, Name in the footer of the pdfs). I went for medicals today and got it complete for me and wife. My agent did advise me to go ahead and complete the same.


Yea I was just confused when reading Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.

It says the department will tell me when to arrange for a medical. I was just wondering if the link being available on the visa "Upload Document" page is the go ahead.

I'll just assume it is and go for a medical.

The allocation dates seem to be quicker anyway, and I got granted my 485 previously as soon as they had all my documents. Don't see why it would take 12 months (as mentioned by the first reply), but I guess there's advantages to playing it safe as well.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly. 

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear Friends

I checked the following link and found that for certain countries medical tests will be referred to MOC even if there is no significant findings in medical examinations. Can anyone share any idea which are the countries those fall into these categories?

link: Assessment of Health Examination Results


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

For my dependents (spouse & child) what should be mentioned for VISA Subclass and Name of he visa?? 
I am applying under 190


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi!

I had my medicals 31 Oct and since then the organize your health hadnt disappeared. This wednesday got a CO allocated on my case and confirmed that indeed meds referred to MOC as I have declared some medical conditions. Yesterday however the organize your health link disappeared and was replaced with ' No health examination required'. 

Can anyone advise if it means ok already or definitely still referred?


----------



## sudhirsehgal (Sep 22, 2014)

*List of Medical Tests for Australia Immigration*

I have applied for visa 189 .. and now I need to go for medical test (after paying visa fees).

Can some one please let me know list of medica tests we need to go thru?
Is diabetes a problem these days for immigration visa?
If we fail medical test, can we re-apply?

Thanks


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

I need to organize health check for me, my wife and kids and was filling the online form.
For all the questions, all my family members have the answer as 'NO' except for one question on hospitalization for my wife - she was in the hospital (of course) when our kids were born. Do we answer it as YES? any advise


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

jango28 said:


> I need to organize health check for me, my wife and kids and was filling the online form.
> For all the questions, all my family members have the answer as 'NO' except for one question on hospitalization for my wife - she was in the hospital (of course) when our kids were born. Do we answer it as YES? any advise


The question would be hospitalization for prolonged illness. Check once more.
Also, you can mark it No for now and when you visit the panel doctor for checkup you can check with them and get it corrected.
Our doctor did ask us, if we want to change any answers.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually the question only made me ask this. 
"Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

It asks for hospitalization for any reason..not specifically illness.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Technically, delivering is a not treatment ("and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason"). Also, at times one get admitted into a hospital for a day or two even for dehydration would you include that as well. no right ? 
Anyways, as I said mark it Yes/No as you wish and later get it corrected when you go for your health examination. Our health examiner asked us, if we want to change any of our answers.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,

Can somebody please let me know how to arrange medicals? Shall I wait for CO to request for medicals ?

is the below link correct for medicals ?
India

Thanks in advance.


----------

